# Ok I need help



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I apologize a head of time for the TMI. I normally don't post my symptoms, but lately I am feeling really bad. Past three days I have been having diarrhea that is almost black in color, I feel super ran down today, but all weekend felt great. I have been having a lot of headaches and heart palps, I am freezing all day today in southern Georgia I have had on jeans, t-shirt and a hoodie. I go to my Endo next week. All of the symptoms I can handle (even the losing my hair by the handfuls) but I can't handle the diarrhea part. What do you guys suggest? Again I am so sorry for the TMI.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to your Urgent Care Walk-In. Now.

I don't want to alarm you but it's possible that it is blood from the upper digestive tract.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the same thought as CA-Lynn. Black stool is not good and is often an indication of blood....get to an urgent care clinic right away.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Sarah,

I would suggest going in ASAP. Black stools could mean blood. Are you cramping? Any abdominal swelling? How much stool? Write down everything and take it to your Doc. They may want a sample depending upon your other symptoms. Good luck and let me know what happens. Hope you get better soon. Hugs.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok. I didn't see the other posts. Yeah, I agree with them. LOL


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Sarah31905 said:


> I apologize a head of time for the TMI. I normally don't post my symptoms, but lately I am feeling really bad. Past three days I have been having diarrhea that is almost black in color, I feel super ran down today, but all weekend felt great. I have been having a lot of headaches and heart palps, I am freezing all day today in southern Georgia I have had on jeans, t-shirt and a hoodie. I go to my Endo next week. All of the symptoms I can handle (even the losing my hair by the handfuls) but I can't handle the diarrhea part. What do you guys suggest? Again I am so sorry for the TMI.


I've had stool that looked almost black in color(really dark) and it's usually when I'm sick or ate something different. Since you said 'almost' black in color, I'd wait to see if the bm's looked the same the next day. However if you feel terrible, it wouldn't hurt to go in ASAP.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Sarah-- I agree that this is something to watch and if the stool is black, to call your doctor or go to an ambulatory care facility.

Having said that, lots of times as I'm going into a hyper swing, I experience what I like to refer to as bear poop (talk about tmi). It's a yucky black mess, foul smelling and precedes a couple (2-3) days of diarrhea. For me it's a sign that my thyroid is over functioning again. Sigh. I lose more hair these days and my heart is palp-y (I just made up that word). After a few days, this all tapers off and I either go back to feeling good, or I go back to hypo-city.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Many of the OTC anti-diarrheals, such as Pepto Bismol, will also have the same impact on stool color after you have taken a couple of doses, but before they start to work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> I apologize a head of time for the TMI. I normally don't post my symptoms, but lately I am feeling really bad. Past three days I have been having diarrhea that is almost black in color, I feel super ran down today, but all weekend felt great. I have been having a lot of headaches and heart palps, I am freezing all day today in southern Georgia I have had on jeans, t-shirt and a hoodie. I go to my Endo next week. All of the symptoms I can handle (even the losing my hair by the handfuls) but I can't handle the diarrhea part. What do you guys suggest? Again I am so sorry for the TMI.


Have you eaten a lot of "greens", liver or taken iron supplement? If not, it would be wise to consult w/your doctor. It may be nothing but then again why take a chance?

Keep us informed.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry I have been away for a while. I am still having diarrhea, it isn't as dark. It smells really bad, almost like an old musty smell. Sorry for the graphic info. I see my Endo tomorrow and I am going to bring it up to her. My hair has gotten so thin lately, although the heart palps have subsided. I can't help but to think there is more going on than just my thyroid. I actually hit rock bottom with energy today and slept most of it away. After my boys went to school, I laid on the couch to take a nap, next thing I knew my husband was walking into the living room from work with lunch for me. I looked at the time and it was after 1 pm. I couldn't believe it. Then I felt completely guilty because I hadn't done anything at all around the house. I have 6 more weeks until surgery. There is so much I want to get done around the house before surgery so that my husband and boys won't have to mess with too much. I need to feel better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarah, since you are feeling so bad, is there any possibility of moving your surgery date so you can have it done sooner?

Also, have you considered seeing a gastroenterologist?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Sorry I have been away for a while. I am still having diarrhea, it isn't as dark. It smells really bad, almost like an old musty smell. Sorry for the graphic info. I see my Endo tomorrow and I am going to bring it up to her. My hair has gotten so thin lately, although the heart palps have subsided. I can't help but to think there is more going on than just my thyroid. I actually hit rock bottom with energy today and slept most of it away. After my boys went to school, I laid on the couch to take a nap, next thing I knew my husband was walking into the living room from work with lunch for me. I looked at the time and it was after 1 pm. I couldn't believe it. Then I felt completely guilty because I hadn't done anything at all around the house. I have 6 more weeks until surgery. There is so much I want to get done around the house before surgery so that my husband and boys won't have to mess with too much. I need to feel better.


What meds are you on right now? Do you have anyone who could give you a hand around the house temporarily?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I understand your desire to have things in order before you go into surgery, but if there's no one to help you and if you are unable to hire someone for a weekly cleaning service, then you have two choices:

1. Leave it alone, or, 
2. Teach your boys how to do the housekeeping. [After all, this is the 21st century.]

In ANY case, don't feel guilty about it. In the grand scheme of life, it's really low on the totem pole.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish I could move my surgery date up, I was lucky I got the date I did. They thought it was going to be in December before they could get me in. 
Andros I am not on any meds yet. I was actually suppose to get my first script today, had to reschedule my appointment though due to a very important meeting at my son's school. Now my Endo can't get me in until November 9th. My surgeon wanted me to already be on meds before surgery to try to get some of the inflammation down in my thyroid, but things aren't working out in my favor. 
My husband helps out quite a bit, I just wanted to get things done that men don't think to do. Like cleaning baseboards, knocking down cobwebs, cleaning carpets, so on and so forth. I will just stick to doing what I can handle and leave the rest for after recovery. Not a big deal... Lol


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Um....the baseboards can wait. Very low priority. Hubby can take care of the cobwebs. As Ca-Lynn points out, the boys can help, too. Mommy needs help.

Regarding the meds...if your surgeon wants you to be on them, can't he prescribe whatever he wants you to be on? Or is he just not sure exactly what that would be? Or maybe your primary care physician can prescribe them for you?

Yes...just do what you can, and leave the rest. No need to overdo it on stuff that's been waiting a while anyway. Take care of yourself. 
:hugs:


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking about getting my newest blood results from my Endo's office and take them to my primary care doctor or my DO and see what they say about prescribing something. We shall see. I will keep all of you posted.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Omce when I was hell=bent on doing it all myself, a very wise person asked me:

*"Who the hell are YOU to deny ME the chance to help YOU?"*


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Sarah, I would get your labs and take it to your other doctor - I hate for you to have to wait till Nov. 9th...

As far as the baseboards, cob webs, etc. that should not even be on the radar...guys can do housework and if they dont do or miss something thats o.k. - it won't be going anywhere! The main thing to take care of is - YOU! You feeling better is the priority! Keep us posted! God bless!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Think of all the energy you'll have after you've recovered from surgery...you'll be looking for stuff to do: like clean the baseboards!

I'm so sorry you're so sick and am wishing you patience with yourself and your body. You'll recover and your family will be happy to return some of the good care and love you've given them.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I worked my husband to death after my surgery. *snicker*

And, for the record, my baseboards, carpets, and, well, my whole house is kinda a wreck and we're still living and breathing and doing just fine.  Ignore all that stuff and focus on you.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And just so it's clear: you'll be doing the boys' future wives a great favor by teaching the boys how to help out around the house. No matter what age. The younger the better.

This business of housework being "women's work" is utterly foolish.


----------

